# Camera lost in Aruba floats to FL



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37714680/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I go through similar efforts trying to figure out some of the Horror Movie Picture game posts you do


----------

